# Toby ate a one pound bag of m&ms



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Toby is 16 pounds, not a small maltese. Toby ate a one pound bag of milk chocolate m&ms. He has thrown up 3 times already. Should I get him to the emergency vet?
Thanks.
Robin


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH YES, GET HIM THERE FAST


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Oh my, can you call the ER vet and ask them what to do? I believe there are some home remedies to make them throw up more if necessary. Please let us know how he does.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't have a definitive medical answer, but if it were my dog, I would take her to the vet asap. 

My friend's Maltese recently at a bag of Raisinets, and the dog had to stay overnight at the vet's.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

yes! contact the vet ... that is a LOT for a little pooch to consume. 
Please let us know how Toby does.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Give him a tsp. of 3% hydrogen peroxide. It will make him throw up.............call the vet. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes-better safe than sorry-call the emergency vet asap! Hope Toby is ok! rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Not only is that a LOT of chocolate but it is a lot of sugar. If it were me I would at the very least consult with a vet tonight.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:w00t: Wow a whole pound. I sure hope he will be ok.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Toby consumed a toxic amount of milk chocolate. You need to get him to the vet asap.

Milk chocolate: 1 ounce per pound of body weight. Approximately one pound of milk chocolate is poisonous to a 20-pound dog;* one-half pound for a 10-pound dog*. The average chocolate bar contains 2 to 3 ounces of milk chocolate. It would take 2-3 candy bars to poison a 10 pound dog. Semi-sweet chocolate has a similar toxic level.

http://www.dogownersdigest.com/news/librar...poisoning.shtml


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry. Have you spoken to the vet yet? They may want to give him something in addition to making him throw up. Please keep us posted.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Sep 3 2008, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629532


> Toby is 16 pounds, not a small maltese. Toby ate a one pound bag of milk chocolate m&ms. He has thrown up 3 times already. Should I get him to the emergency vet?
> Thanks.
> Robin[/B]


My heart stopped when I saw this...please take him in asap if you haven't already and please let us know how he is


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, :shocked: . Hope Toby will be OK. Poor little guy. That's an awful lot of sugar. I'd take him to a vet.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i hope u got toby to the vet ok that is a large amount of chocolate.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Please let us know how he is doing.........as soon as you can. We hope he is going to be okay~~~


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I've been thinking about Toby. I hope he is ok. :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I called the poison center and they said to bring him in to the Vet too. He is staying there overnight. I didn't even get to talk to the Vet, the nurse just came in with an estimate and told me to pick him up in the a.m. He didn't eat a whole pound, once you subtract out what I ate :blush: and my two boys ate, maybe 1/2 pound to 3/4 pound. I shouldn't have even bought the m&m's my fat butt doesn't need it and I have no will power. Toby got to the m&m's because he can jump onto the kitchen table and the kids left it there.
I'm gonna miss him and I hope everything is going to be ok.
Thank you everyone for your input and concerns.
Robin


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hang in there Robin, he'll be ok. we all have things hppen to us, Matilda got a chicken bone my husband left, I felt terrible about it :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Glad you got him to the vet. Better stay than sorry! Thanks for the update.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Toby in my prayers rayer: Please keep us updated on Toby. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:smheat: poor little fella :wub: jo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Robin.........I am checking in this morning. Please let us know about Toby as soon as you hear something from the vet. I know you are on my coast here in NC and a hurricane is coming on Friday night or Sat morn early. Get that little baby home so you can deal with that. I have been saying prayers for your baby. :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I sure hope he is ok.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying everything is OK for little Toby!.. will be looking for your update!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooh myy. i hope everything will be fine. please keep us updated. you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Tucker says "Keep checking on Toby, Mom, I'm worried about him."


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was sorry to hear about your Toby and hope that he will be feeling better in no time. Please keep us updated on his progress and I will continue to keep him, as well and you in my thoughts and prayers.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope that Toby is doing well this morning.... those pups are great at getting into things
they shouldn't!!! 

Keep us posted.

Debbie


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Just checking in on Toby, I've been thinking about him all night. Please give us an update when you hear from the vet. It's true these little buggers can get into trouble in a blink of an eye. Hopefully he will feeling better soon.

With Halloween(candy) right around the corner, this is such a good reminder, how careful those of us with kids have to be.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I just got back from picking up Toby at the Emergency clinic and taking him to the Vet. He will stay there for the day hooked up to an IV.
You should see his face - it's black from the charcoal mixture they had him drink, I just gave him a bath yesterday! I was so happy to see him and cuddle him, he wasn't happy to be turned over to his Vet. Toby got the m&m's because he can jump onto the kitchen table! He is so naughty.

Thank you everyone for your kind words.

Robin


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm glad he's doing okay! The charcoal washes right off, so don't worry too much about that.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad to hear from you~~~And so glad Toby is getting his IV and you can take him home this evening!!!! I remember your beautiful picture of your two children and the two malts out on the beach and Toby was just precious!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to see that Toby is OK and at the vets. My brother had a similar situation with his malt a couple of months ago and after a couple of days at the vets he was fine. They all get into things they shouldn't and I'm glad you caught this so fast. Let us know when you get him home. 
Hugs to Toby!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad Toby is okay!

That was one expensive bag of M&M's, wasn't it?


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

It is so frightening when things like this happen. I'm so glad Toby is doing OK.

Hugs to both of you. :grouphug:


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

i'm soooooooooo happy toby is ok that was definitely a scare for you......... :thmbup: so thats great news toby is on his way back to feeling 100%


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Toby is going to be ok. My Boo is very good at getting into things. I think he could get on the table if we didn't keep the chairs pushed in. He can jump up into the chairs if they're pushed back from the table. I caught him with a bag of chocolate raisins once. I had left them on the computer desk & he jumped on the chair & then the desk, stood up & got them off the shelf & dropped them to the floor. I heard the commotion & got to them before he could eat them.I would have never thought he could do that. :shocked:


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

what a scary thing to have happen please update us on Toby


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Poor Toby, I'm sorry he went through this.
Get well soon! :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about toby, poor little guy, I hope he's back to 100% soon :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad Toby is doing okay. I had a similiar experience with Paris when she ate a whole chocolate bar one of my daughter's friends left laying around. I get home for lunch and all I see are pieces of the wrapper all over the floor. Talk about freaking out.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You know, if I had not been a member of this forum, I would not have known that chocolate was so bad for dogs. I would think it wasn't good for them because they should not have sweets. I really was so unaware until the girl in Brooklyn had the terrible problem with chocolate with her little malt. It is good to have this information and I found it right here.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so glad Toby is ok.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 4 2008, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629737


> I'm so glad Toby is okay!
> 
> That was one expensive bag of M&M's, wasn't it?[/B]


Oh yes, $500 and still counting!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 4 2008, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629778


> You know, if I had not been a member of this forum, I would not known that chocolate was so bad for dogs. I would think it wasn't good for them because they should not have sweets. I really was so unaware until the girl in Brooklyn had the terrible problem with chocolate with her little malt. It is good to have this information and I found it right here.[/B]


I have learned so much from this forum too, I'm glad I found it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

So glad that Toby is doing better. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Sending prayers that Toby is home soon and all is well.

(BTW -- Tilly jumps on our kitchen table too. She likes to sit up there and look out the front window. I'm always reminding my husband not to leave ANYTHING on the table.) She's broken salt and pepper shakers by knocking them off the table, torn up napkins and placemats and overturned a plant and put the dirt all over. I know how hard it is when they can jump, so don't beat yourself up. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so glad he's doing good and will be coming home today. What a relief you must be feeling.....

(except your bank book must be hurting :w00t: - OUCH)


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just seen this post. I am so glad to hear that Toby is all right.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Sep 4 2008, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=629814


> rayer: rayer: rayer:
> 
> Sending prayers that Toby is home soon and all is well.
> 
> (BTW -- Tilly jumps on our kitchen table too. She likes to sit up there and look out the front window. I'm always reminding my husband not to leave ANYTHING on the table.) She's broken salt and pepper shakers by knocking them off the table, torn up napkins and placemats and overturned a plant and put the dirt all over. I know how hard it is when they can jump, so don't beat yourself up. :grouphug:[/B]


It's a good thing they are so cute! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to hear Toby is better ... no more candy for him! :smheat:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so glad toby is doing better and will be coming home soon. 

When Izzy was 6 mo. old and weighed 2lbs she ate 2 dark chocolate truffles from Belgium. Fortunately I caught her just as she finished and was able to induce vomiting and get everything out of her immediately. I felt terrible for being such a bad mommy - then everyone out here on the forum reminded me that accidents happen and not to beat myself up. 

Your a good mom - and you took excellent care of Toby - don't beat yourself up. 

Leslie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope Toby is feeling better this afternoon. :grouphug:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

:Happy_Dance: Thank God he's okay!! Our Tobi sends your Toby lots of get well wishes!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I am so glad he will be okay.

I know someone whose little dog ate hershey kisses and died. It was a bag full of them around Christmas time!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, how :smscare2: scary! So glad to hear that Toby is going to be OK :thumbsup:. Accidents do happen - I had one
with Bonbon - but at least she doesn't jump up on furniture :bysmilie: !


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What a huge scare! I'm so glad he is feeling better and will be safely home soon. :wub:


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So glad that he is doing better! Poor little guy. I bet he won't want anything like that again.
And I echo everyone else's comments about this forum. It is what saved my Ava Jane's life. I was using Alta Vista and I typed in Bile Acids in Maltese and that is how I found this place. I did so much research and I was so prepared for Ava's visit to Penn because of Spoiled Maltese. The look on the vet was priceless when I said, "So, what method do you use to close off a liver shunt...an ameroid constrictor ring?"


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad you acted fast and Toby will be ok! :Happy_Dance: They sure like to scare the heck out of us sometimes, don't they? :smpullhair:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WOW!!!SO HAPPY TO READ TOBY IS OK.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so gald he's doing better :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Toby is in my lap right now, he is tired. He came home with the catheter in case he needs more fluids tomorrow. I have an appointment tomorrow at 9:30 to recheck his bloodwork and hopefully take the catheter out.

Thank you everyone, you are the best! I second the Golden girls house with all of our malts!

Robin


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Glad to hear Toby is at home and doing much better!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad Toby made it home tonight. We are still sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers your way. Feel better Toby! :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:cheer: 

I'm so glad Toby is home!!!!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so glad Toby is doing better and is home. I would have freaked out.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow!! What a scare. I am so glad to hear Toby is back home. Hoping he gets the all clear tomorrow at the vet.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So glad that he is home!
I hope he gets the catheter out tomorrow.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm just seeing this post. I'm glad that Toby is better!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Robin.......Give us an update on Toby. Did the vet officially release him?


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Just catching up with this. How scarey! Glad he is home and doing okay.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes, Toby is fine now. He is still eating the i/d canned food and taking meds 2x day. His leg hurts from the catheter. Every time he steps he licks it. Poor baby.
Thank you everyone for your concern.
Robin


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so glad he is better and doesn't have to have any more fluids!!!! Give him a kiss from us...... arty: arty: arty:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad Toby's all better and got rid of the catheter - his leg will feel better soon. Don't do that again, Toby!!!


----------

